# Et quid de l'homme moderne ?



## stephaaanie (10 Décembre 2009)

Oui, glosons sur la femme moderne, audacieux sujet ouvert par Grug (un modérateur ? Ah oui... Je note.)

Mais alors, qu'en est-il de l'homme "moderne", hein ?

De quoi est-il capable ?
En quoi innove-t-il ?
Comment fait-il passer ta journée de banale à exceptionnelle ?


J'attends.

Et j'vous estime vachement (pour certains) alors s'avez intérêt à en être.


----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2009)

Hey c'est quoi ce sujet d'gonzesse, hey ?


----------



## LeProf (10 Décembre 2009)

L'homme moderne ... n'est-ce pas celui qui est à la recherche de la femme moderne ??


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Et j'vous estime vachement (pour certains) alors s'avez intérêt à en être.





jugnin a dit:


> Hey c'est qui ce sujet d'gonzesse, hey ?




Oui lui, par exemple.
J'attends, hein.


Pov'nain, va.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2009)

Sur un site spécialisé, je viens d'apprendre que l'homme moderne utilise un déshumidificateur électrique pour chaussures.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> De quoi est-il capable ?



Moi, en tous cas j'avale pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Oui, glosons sur la femme moderne, audacieux sujet ouvert par Grug (un modérateur ? Ah oui... Je note.)



Gloser c'est beaucoup dire, faire des bulles serait plus juste


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> De quoi est-il capable ?



DE tout ! Il est open. Il peut TORDRE LE FER !




stephaaanie a dit:


> En quoi innove-t-il ?



Il considère que la femme est l'égale de l'homme, sauf au bras de fer car là elle est à chier, même la copine lesbienne qui conduit des camions.
Il cuisine, bricole, chasse, tue, tricote et joue avec ses enfants sans faire des trucs sexuels avec eux, il est un bon amant car il est à l'écoute, attentif il ne pense pas qu'à son plaisir.




stephaaanie a dit:


> Comment fait-il passer ta journée de banale à exceptionnelle ?



Il rentre avec un casque de police type playmobil, il dit qu'il est POLICE PILOTE, qu'il est là pour constater les infractions de la vitesse, il est armé et il te menotte, il s'endort avant de te faire l'amour parce qu'en fait il avait bu avec des copains avant.


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Moi, en tous cas j'avale pas






stephaaanie a dit:


> Comment fait-il passer ta journée de banale à exceptionnelle ?



Hum... mais à ça, tu ne dis rien. 

J'attends, j'ai dit.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

Bon, c'est à moi d'ouvrir un fil sur l'hermaphrodite moderne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> L'homme moderne ... n'est-ce pas celui qui est à la recherche de la femme moderne ??



Je suis de la vieille école.
Le vieux con étalon ; et je conchie les petites tapettes consensuelles qui
voudraient se faire passer pour des pseudo hommes modernes histoire de
tenter de niquer des vieilles hippies... :style:


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Décembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Bon, c'est à moi d'ouvrir un fil sur l'hermaphrodite moderne



T'peux faire ça oui, sur un autre forum.
Ou t'abstenir, tiens ! En voilà une bonne idée.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'attends, j'ai dit.



Tu es patiente ?


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Comment fait-il passer ta journée de banale à exceptionnelle ?





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je suis de la vieille école.
> Le vieux con étalon ; et je conchie les petites tapettes consensuelles qui
> voudraient se faire passer pour des pseudo hommes modernes histoire de
> tenter de niquer des vieilles hippies... :style:



Voilà. 
Là, c'est comme il faut.
Frémissant, presque.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu es patiente ?



Au point d'attendre la fin de la mise à jour de la poche version 1.0 ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Voilà.
> Là, c'est comme il faut.
> Frémissant, presque.



On a un standing à honorer, ma p'tite dame... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Au point d'attendre la fin de la mise à jour de la poche version 1.0 ?



Clair que çà va pas les faire grimper au rideau çà


----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2009)

J'vais t'expliquer un truc petite madame des îles.

L'homme moderne n'existe pas. C'est pas sa faute si la femme est à la bourre.


----------



## boodou (10 Décembre 2009)

l'homme moderne n'existe pas encore, il est en gestation dans les entrailles de la femme moderne


----------



## Bassman (11 Décembre 2009)

J'en sais rien, et pis vraiment tout au fond, et ben je m'en fous 

Et en bonus track, je chie sur tout ce qui serait l'objet d'un effet de mode, de masse ou catégorisation de l'individu.


----------



## Kleinepopo (11 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> DE tout ! Il est open. Il peut TORDRE LE FER !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah nan pas POLICE PILOTE!!!!!!
A vue de nez c'est pas mal mais du coup, en fait, et ben, t'es pas complètement moderne!!!! ou bien ton tricot tu l'as bien planqué


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sur un site spécialisé, je viens d'apprendre que l'homme moderne utilise un déshumidificateur électrique pour chaussures.



Je ne possède pas cet accessoire. Dois-je en déduire que je ne suis pas un homme moderne ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2009)

Il me semblait que "l'homme moderne", c'était un catalogue de gadgets ou à peu près.:mouais:
J'ai faux, là ? :rose:


----------



## NED (11 Décembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Il me semblait que "l'homme moderne", c'était un catalogue de gadgets ou à peu près.:mouais:
> J'ai faux, là ? :rose:



Non t'as tapé dans le mille, mais depuis que j'ai découvert ces boutiques (ha oui il y a des boutiques en vrai et tout à Paris), j'ai jamais vu encore des shops plus RINGARDS que ça ! Il sont au top de la beauffitude 
Limite La blanche Porte est plus Fun


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2009)

C'est pourtant pas compliqué.

L'homme moderne se rase les burnes.

Déjà.

A côté de ça, il se tond le pubis.
Il fait pareil avec les poils du torse d'ailleurs.
Il s'épile sous les bras, il se coupe soigneusement les poils du nez, il fait gaffe à ce que ses sourcils aient une forme harmonieuse, quitte à sortir une pince à épiler pour régler le problème, de toutes façons il est seul face à son miroir, personne le verra on pourra pas le traiter de tapette.

L'homme moderne a sa dignité, merde.

Il met des crèmes de gonzesses pour le jour, pour la nuit, pour les rides et les boutons.
Il a un produit pour sentir bon sous les bras, un autre pour le cou, et peut-être même un troisième pour l'entrejambe quand il sort seul. Histoire d'assurer de partout.

Car l'homme moderne n'est jamais surpris.

L'homme moderne, il chasse sur internet.
Il pécho comme il veut sur mitik. Il sélectionne, il trie, il classe, il met des options.
Il donne rendez-vous pas trop tard mais pas trop tôt non plus à ses futures conquêtes : ça lui laisse le temps de prendre un apéro rapide avec ses potes avant de lancer un "bon, ben moi j'vais niquer" à la cantonnade au moment de partir.

L'homme moderne est organisé.
Et drôle en société dis donc.

Il y a d'autres trucs à dire sur l'homme moderne, mais je viens de me rendre compte que je n'ai pas besoin de les énumérer ici : z'avez qu'à lire _American Psycho._

Ca fout les jetons en fait, non?


----------



## boodou (11 Décembre 2009)

'tain bobby, ça doit te prendre un temps fou d'épiler/raser tout ça chaque matin !


----------



## NED (11 Décembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca fout les jetons en fait, non?



Non ! Au pire ça lui sert pour la machine à café !  :king:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2009)

@ boodou : En encore, tu comptes pas les crèmes et les déodorants.
Je suis prêt tous les matins vers 11h30. 


@ ned : tékon.


----------



## boodou (11 Décembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> @ boodou : En encore, tu comptes pas les crèmes et les déodorants.
> Je suis prêt tous les matins vers 11h30.
> 
> 
> @ ned : tékon.



Les crèmes, c'est important, je plussoie.


----------



## jugnin (11 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'en sais rien, et pis vraiment tout au fond, et ben je m'en fous
> 
> Et en bonus track, je chie sur tout ce qui serait l'objet d'un effet de mode, de masse ou catégorisation de l'individu.



Donc t'es pour l'abolition des signes distinctifs, c'est ça ? T'aurais pas un peu trop trainé dans le profil d'Atlante, dis-moi ?


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> 'tain bobby, ça doit te prendre un temps fou d'épiler/raser tout ça chaque matin !




Bah, suffit de prendre quelques cours auprès de femmes modernes.


----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2009)

*1.1* L'homme moderne ne se reproduit plus comme pouvaient le faire les barbares du millénaire passé. D'une part pour éviter tout contact prolongé avec ses semblables et d'autre part son taux de fertilité est devenu anormalement bas à force de consommer des produits dénaturés.​


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2009)

L'homme moderne croit être libre.
En fait il s'emmerde devant sa télé.


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> De quoi est-il capable ?
> En quoi innove-t-il ?
> Comment fait-il passer ta journée de banale à exceptionnelle ?


Il est capable de tout, il n'innove pas il crée, il ne passe pas de journée banales, il est l'exception 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'homme moderne croit être libre.
> En fait il s'emmerde devant sa télé.



et encore plus derrière


----------



## woulf (11 Décembre 2009)

NED a dit:


> Non t'as tapé dans le mille, mais depuis que j'ai découvert ces boutiques (ha oui il y a des boutiques en vrai et tout à Paris), j'ai jamais vu encore des shops plus RINGARDS que ça ! Il sont au top de la beauffitude
> Limite La blanche Porte est plus Fun



N'oublions pas non plus que l'homme moderne a eu son magazine...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Décembre 2009)

Notez bien que :



bobbynountchak a dit:


> L'homme moderne se rase les burnes.



Du coup il se les gèle.
Les burnes.

Hé oui.
L'homme moderne est plus sensible que ses ancêtres aux aléas du climat.

C'est pour ça qu'il a inventé le chauffage central et les slips doublés mohair.

Ou alors c'est l'inverse : à force de se mettre les parties honteuses au chaud, il doit se les débroussailler, sinon il a les bonbons qui collent au papier.

C'est un peu le problème de l'oeuf ou de la poule quand on y pense, sauf qu'on remplace "oeuf" et "poule" par "couille imberbe" et "slip chauffant".

C'est diablement métaphysique comme sujet finalement...


----------



## jugnin (11 Décembre 2009)

Ce que je remarque, c'est que le bobby semble très au fait des us et coutumes de l'homme moderne, pour un blork semi-préhistorique...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------

Allez... Pour illustrer le débat (et aussi parce que je pouvais difficilement m'empêcher de la caser)...

L'homme moderne est toujours un révolutionnaire, mais sa révolution est moderne :

[DM]x74kxd_lancement-des-revolutionnaires_webcam[/DM]

​


----------



## stephaaanie (11 Décembre 2009)

Il a l'air tellement épanoui ! 
Voilà un jeune positif, dynamique, moderne et porteur de projets. 


Mais pour l'épilation des sourcils, il devrait prendre exemple sur bobbynountchak, je trouve.
C'est pas non plus très respectueux pour les autres gens de laisser ces quelques poils qui dépassent de sa chemise (bleue) bien boutonnée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Il a l'air tellement épanoui !
> Voilà un jeune positif, dynamique, moderne et porteur de projets.



Et plein d'idées à la con comme le lip dub merdique qui fait le buzz depuis quelques jours.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2009)

Marrant, il ressemble aux jeunes merdeux qui débarquent ici en voulant _révolutionner_ le Bar.


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Marrant, il ressemble aux jeunes merdeux qui débarquent ici en voulant _révolutionner_ le Bar.


les vieux pensent toujours que les jeunes sont des merdeux, sont ils sages pour autant, j'ai des doutes, bon le compteur de post nous sauve mais j'ai quand même un doute


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> les vieux pensent toujours que les jeunes sont des merdeux, sont ils sages pour autant, j'ai des doutes, bon le compteur de post nous sauve mais j'ai quand même un doute


 
Attention je n'ai pas dit que les jeunes était des merdeux, mais que nous rencontrions ici pas mal de jeunes merdeux. Nuance nuance.


----------



## jugnin (11 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> j'ai des doutes, bon le compteur de post nous sauve mais j'ai quand même un doute



Je pense qu'il est fondé, ouais.


----------



## LeProf (11 Décembre 2009)

L'homme moderne était à sa conception une femme, qui après moultes actes chirurgicaux, s'est fait greffer une paire de boules et un pénis ... mais qui n'obtiendra jamais une érection...

... elle aurait mieux fait de rester femme.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

L'homme moderne est une femme comme les autres.


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'homme moderne est une femme comme les autres.



Connasse


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'homme moderne est une femme comme les autres.



[YOUTUBE]qU7j4tT6xFQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce que je remarque, c'est que le bobby semble très au fait des us et coutumes de l'homme moderne, pour un blork semi-préhistorique...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------
> 
> ...



Voilà. Une minute quarante-cinq de perdue...


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (11 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> L'homme moderne est toujours un révolutionnaire, mais sa révolution est moderne :
> 
> "vidéodunjeunequinenveut"
> 
> ​





stephaaanie a dit:


> Il a l'air tellement épanoui !
> Voilà un jeune positif, dynamique, moderne et porteur de projets.


 Au bout de 15 secondes, ça m'a inspiré un bon dolipr@ne. Et puis, finalement, l'inspiration s'est transformée


----------



## aCLR (12 Décembre 2009)

*1.2* L'homme moderne prête une oreille attentive aux discours sur le développement durable. Lui aussi veut participer à cet élan novateur, bien qu'emprunté à quelques babas du siècle passé, et c'est à grand renfort de médiatisation numérique qu'il lance sa collection de prêt-à-porter élaborée à partir des quelques quarante kilo de prospectus qu'il reçoit chaque année dans sa boite à lettres.




​​


----------



## yvos (16 Décembre 2009)

L'homme moderne porte une gourmette en argent, met des adidas torsion 1992, écoute du métal à 300km/h et a horreur qu'on lui casse les burnes. Il vit dans la France d'Alain Madelin, dont la capitale est Rennes, et laisse exploser sa virilité dès qu'il peut.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Décembre 2009)

L'homme moderne est celui qui fait passer la sodomie de l'état d'effroi à l'état d'émoi.

C'est pas plus compliqué que ça.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Décembre 2009)

+1000 pour Pascal Brutal...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> L'homme moderne porte une gourmette en argent, met des adidas torsion 1992, écoute du métal à 300km/h et a horreur qu'on lui casse les burnes. Il vit dans la France d'Alain Madelin, dont la capitale est Rennes, et laisse exploser sa virilité dès qu'il peut.



Tu aurais pu poster la vrai couverture de la BD, il faut assumer.


----------



## jro44 (22 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce que je remarque, c'est que le bobby semble très au fait des us et coutumes de l'homme moderne, pour un blork semi-préhistorique...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------
> 
> ...



Si j'ai bien compris les "_jeunes révolutionnaires de la droite et du centre_", ce sont de jeunes avec une chemise bleue et  qui ont appris à parler dans les écoles de _DJ pour radio FM des années 80 _: ils parlent du nez, super vite et on ne comprend jamais rien à ce qu'ils disent


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2009)

l'homme moderne, c'est celui qui sait replier une carte routière du premier coup sans se tromper.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2009)

L'homme moderne, c'est celui qui fait croire au resto qu'il doit partir pask'il a un vrai métier


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2009)

Ouais ben l'homme moderne il a des rendez-vous qui arrivent encore plus à la bourre que lui.
Et il ne met pas d'écharpe qui ressemble à un plaid, lui...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2009)

Un plaid, çà tient chaud par les temps qui courrent


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> l'homme moderne, c'est celui qui sait replier une carte routière du premier coup sans se tromper.


Non.
Ca c'est le mutant.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> l'homme moderne, c'est celui qui sait replier une carte routière du premier coup sans se tromper.


 
L'homme moderne, il a un GPS - et si il est modernement con, il essaiera quand même de le replier du premier coup.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2009)

Replier le GPS


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non.
> Ca c'est le mutant.



Je vois que monsieur a des lettres. Mais l'homme moderne est-il un mutant ?


----------



## jro44 (22 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'homme moderne, il a un GPS - et si il est modernement con, il essaiera quand même de le replier du premier coup.



C'est vrai qu'il est un peu con _l'homme moderne au GPS_, .. Il le met en marche tous les matins pour aller au boulot et tout les soirs pour rentrer chez lui :rateau: Et quand on lui demande pourquoi, il répond : "_Ah ben attends, je l'ai payé 180, il faut qu'il serve !_"

En gros, souvent, l'homme moderne est un gros beauf


----------



## gKatarn (22 Décembre 2009)

Pas faux


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2009)

Il n'a qu'à avoir un iPhone.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Décembre 2009)

Le gros beauf a un iPhone


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Oui, glosons sur la femme moderne, audacieux sujet ouvert par Grug (un modérateur ? Ah oui... Je note.)
> 
> Mais alors, qu'en est-il de l'homme "moderne", hein ?
> 
> ...



80% de douceur.. mais l'homme moderne manque-t-il de souplesse..? 
On trouve de tout sur les marchés du Sud..




​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

Comme si c'était la douceur qui faisait tourner le monde...
L'homme sans élastique serait-il un sôt ?
Voilà qui est paradoxal - mais assurément moderne.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2010)

Sans élastique ?!...
Pas pratique pour tirer dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Sans élastique ?!...
> Pas pratique pour tirer dessus...


 
Avec ou sans élastique, ancien ou moderne, l'homme se fait pourtant facilement tirer dessus.

Voilà qui épaissit le mystère...

D'autant que cet homme sans élastique n'est vraiment pas cher.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2010)

Par contre l'homme élastique existe depuis longtemps (1941)...






Ce n'est pas un homme moderne, alors ?!...


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Mars 2010)

mado a dit:


> 80% de douceur.. mais l'homme moderne manque-t-il de souplesse..?
> On trouve de tout sur les marchés du Sud..
> 
> 
> ...



Génial ! Je prendrai le temps dans quelques jours, de flâner sur les marchés du sud.
C'est exactement ce qu'il me faut, un homme sans élastique. L'élastique est une entrave.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2010)

Et pis si tu regardes bien, 8.50&#8364; le service 3 pièces, c'est pas si cher payer.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mars 2010)

40  pour remettre en service le lave linge et économiser ainsi plus de 500  ! si après ça je ne suis pas considéré comme homme moderne !  

Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'un homme moderne aurait fait plaisir à sa femme moderne et en aurait profité pour lui acheter le dernier modèle de chez Salavepareilmaissépluscher avec écran LCD, cockpit d'Airbus et lecteur mp3 intégré ! 

cépafo©  ... bon, ben je sais quoi lui offrir pour son anniversaire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> cépafo©  ... bon, ben je sais quoi lui offrir pour son anniversaire...



Un robinet thermostatique ?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2010)

Il pourra demander conseil à Bobby


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un robinet thermostatique ?



faut pas exagérer non plus...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2010)

Un pote a offert un aspirateur jaune, là, les machins sans sac, pour l'anniv de sa copine.
Dans le coin on s'y connait en gonzesses.


----------



## woulf (31 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un pote a offert un aspirateur jaune, là, les machins sans sac, pour l'anniv de sa copine.
> Dans le coin on s'y connait en gonzesses.



Et en aspirateurs 

Typiquement l'aspirateur que les gars achètent: 
- du plastique avec des couleurs pétantes qui flashent et attirent l'oeil de l'enfant qui sommeille en chaque homme moderne,
- la promesse de revamper une tâche chiante en délire high-tech, qui fait saliver le geek qui sommeille en chaque homme moderne,

Mais la bonne femme, elle, elle voit 2 trucs:
- c'est un aspirateur: tu me prends pour ta bonne ?
- ça coûte la peau du cul, vraiment tu gâches toujours la thune...

Ouais, y'a pas à dire, il s'y connait en gonzesses ton pote


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2010)

Pour l'aspirateur, je voudrais bien celui avec Freddy Mercury au bout du manche.. :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2010)

I want to break free!


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

mado a dit:


> Pour l'aspirateur, je voudrais bien celui avec Freddy Mercury au bout du manche.. :love:



Tu risques pas grand chose...


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu risques pas grand chose...



A mon grand désespoir..


(bonjour m'sieur Ed :love: )


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un pote a offert un aspirateur jaune, là, les machins sans sac, pour l'anniv de sa copine.
> Dans le coin on s'y connait en gonzesses.



Un pote s'est acheté çà comme aspirateur :









En fait, il n'avait pas besoin d'un apsirateur pour sa gonzesse mais d'un aspirateur à gonzesses :rose: 

Oui, je sors, dsl.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> I want to break free!


 
_Et si ce soir,_
_J'ai pas envie d'aspirer tout seul_
_et si ce soir_
_J'ai pas envie d'aspirer chez moi_
_Et si ce soir,_
_J'ai pas envie d'fermer ma geule_
_Et si ce soir_
_J'ai envie de casser des fruits_

*CASSER DES FRUITS*

*CASSER DES FRUITS*

*CASSER DES FRUITS*


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Et si ce soir,_
> _J'ai pas envie d'aspirer tout seul_
> _et si ce soir_
> _J'ai pas envie d'aspirer chez moi_
> ...



C'est pas "Casser les noix" ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

Non.
I want to break free - ça veut dire "je veux casser des fruits"

Mais ça, c'est parce que je suis un comique moderne : je suis le seul à comprendre mes vannes et, quand je les explique, en fait, c'est pas drôle.
Mais c'est moderne.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> En fait, il n'avait pas besoin d'un apsirateur pour sa gonzesse mais d'un aspirateur à gonzesses :rose:



Qu'il fasse gaffe quand même    

[DM]x752t_aspirateur-a-gonzesse_fun[/DM]


----------



## stephaaanie (31 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ... 8.50 le service 3 pièces, c'est pas si cher payer.



Voilà, trois pièces oui c'est pile ce qu'il faut : un mitigeur tout neuf pour la douche afin que j'arrête de m'y brûler chaque matin juste avant le bac de 6h30, un taille-haie pour plus que ce soit la brousse chez moi (et parle bien du jardin, bande de p'tits malins ! ) et enfin, un tout nouvel aspirateur qui recracherait pas la moitié de la poussière par je sais pas quelle grille d'aération dans la seconde.

Et je vivrais vachement mieux, en fait.





woulf a dit:


> Et en aspirateurs
> 
> 
> Mais la bonne femme, elle, elle voit 2 trucs:
> ...



Ben nan. 
Moi je serais super émue.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Moi je serais super émue.



Ah oué, quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah oué, quand même



Imagine ce que ça donnerait à la vue d'un vrai Trooper plein de haute technologie :love: Faire l'aspirateur serait, bien sûr, le plus du plus


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2010)

Me faire aspirer la poche ? :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Me faire aspirer la poche ? :affraid:



Il va falloir passer à la carte bleue pour éviter ce désagrément, le résultat est le même mais l'aspiration a l'air virtuelle


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ben nan.
> Moi je serais super émue.



EPOUSE MOI!!!!


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> EPOUSE MOI!!!!



D'ACCORD ! :love:


Pis on ferait ça à mi-chemin, vers l'Ile d'Yeu. J'ai des trucs à régler dans ma tête sur ce rocher. Une telle occaz' me parait toute indiquée.


A merde, ça y'est je suis émue.


----------



## Grug (3 Avril 2010)

Macgeneration inc.©&#8482;®etc. décline toute responsabilités.

Il fallait que ce soit précisé.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Macgeneration inc.©®etc. décline toute responsabilités.
> 
> Il fallait que ce soit précisé.



y compris en cas de reproduction in vino vitro


----------

